# Mein Teich aufein mal ganz schwarz was ist passiert vorher war er Klar



## west303 (6. Juli 2015)

Hi
ich hatte jetzt gute 3 Wochen endlich glasklaren Teich das ich bis zum Grund sehen konnte nach langer arbeits Phase, das ganze hatte ich nur durch filtern mit uvc klarer und bio filter erreicht alles war , super aber gestern gehe ich zum Teich und das ding ist ein schwarzes loch , was ist passiert und was kann ich tuen ?

Mein Teich :
Wir haben das Haus im Letzten Jahr erworben der Teich ist 20 Jahre alt +-
es wurde bis zu unserem eingreifen nie gefiltert oder Sonnst wie Hand angelegt.
Teich hat cirka 3500L geschätzt 3,5m x 2,5m
12 Goldfische in 10 bis 20 cm
1 Schildkröte 30cm
2 __ Frösche
Wasser Hüpfer und andre Kleinstlebewesen.

Im März haben wir den Teich mal etwas Sauber gemacht alle Pflanzen gelichtet und in pflanz Körbe mit Kies 2 bis 4 mm körnung, Wasser abgelassen entschlammt und Wasser wieder zurück zum teil.

Dann habe ich ein CBF350 c Bioteichfilter  gekauft mit passender pumpe 5000l 
Reinigung-Intervall des Filters  vor Season start täglich dann folgte wöchendlich und nun sind wir bei 4 Wochen und das sing ist immer noch sauber


----------



## Christine (6. Juli 2015)

Hast Du mal ein Foto?
Und hattet Ihr gestern vorher vielleicht Starkregen?


----------



## west303 (6. Juli 2015)

Ne Samstag war irre heiß abends etwas Gewitter kein regen zu Sonntag .
Ein Photo habe ich leider nicht, mir ist nur aufgefallen das das Teich Wasser im Filter über 20 grad hat


----------



## Christine (6. Juli 2015)

Na, von 20 Grad wird Wasser nicht schwarz.
Wie wäre es, wenn Du ein Foto machst?


----------



## west303 (6. Juli 2015)

Die Idee ist gut ,bin aber leider grad auf der arbeit . werde ich heute Abend aber machen


----------



## Moonlight (16. Juli 2015)

Also schwarzes Wasser hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen. 
Bin gespannt... 

Mandy


----------



## herdsch (16. Juli 2015)

Oh schwarzes Wasser, mmhhh und es hat nicht geregnet  ok jetzt bin ich auch gespannt


----------



## jule (16. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

nachdem "West" vor über einer Woche das letzte Mal hier im Form War,  ist die Frage ob dazu noch etwas kommt.  Ich würde mich freuen, - ich finde solche Begebenheiten als Neuling immer sehr spannend.


----------



## west303 (16. Juli 2015)

Hi es hat sich etwas gebessert allerdings ist meine Teichfolie seit dem grün schwarz mit einem Belag 
ich weis nicht ob es an den heißen Samstag mit 38c temp lag, 
oder es sind faden Algen ich weis es nicht?
was auch sehr schlimm ist meine Serosenblatter gehen alle Kaputt


----------



## Christine (16. Juli 2015)

Mann oh Mann - ein paar mehr Fotos, auf denen man vielleicht auch etwas erkennen kann, wären doch nicht teurer geworden.  Ich geh mal die Kristallkugel suchen, glaube aber, die ist kaputt.


----------



## west303 (16. Juli 2015)

Sorry ist mit der Handy Cam gemacht habe leider nix anderes


----------



## pema (16. Juli 2015)

Die Seerosen sehen doch ganz gut aus...sie blühen und wachsen - was will man mehr
petra


----------



## smallfreak (16. Juli 2015)

west303 schrieb:


> meine Teichfolie seit dem grün schwarz mit einem Belag


Das hört sich für mich ganz nach "Blaualgen" an. Eigentlich Cyanobakterien, denn es sind nicht wirklich Algen.


> Hoher Phosphat- und Nährstoffgehalt im Wasser, beispielsweise durch ungeklärte Abwässer mit Waschmittelrückständen, begünstigen in Verbindung mit höheren Wassertemperaturen die Entwicklung der Bakterien


----------



## west303 (16. Juli 2015)

ja weil ich die raus schneide die schwarz werden. Unten rechts am Einlauf ist ein was so schwarz geworden  ist es waren 6 in den letzten 2 wochen


----------



## pema (16. Juli 2015)

Sind es hauptsächlich die Blätter in Einlaufnähe? Seerosen mögen kein Geplätschere.
petra


----------



## andreas w. (16. Juli 2015)

Hi Petra, wenn Seerosen das "Geplätschere" gewöhnt sind, macht es ihnen nix. Wir haben schon eh und je eine regelmäßig blühende Rose direkt da wo der Bachlauf in den Teich rumpelt. Das macht ihr nix aus.

@ Mandy: schwarzes Wasser ist auch unter "Öl" bekannt . Problemzone allerdings für die Fische  - dein Punkt .

Tippe aber auch auf Algenbefall durch die momentanen Temperaturen, das ist ja nicht mehr normal .

Hoffe auf Besserung, so daß jeder was davon hat. Gruß.


----------



## Patrick K (16. Juli 2015)

Hallo 
für mich hört sich das an , als hätte ein Tier sich durch deine Seerosenwurzeln gewühlt 
salve Patrick


----------



## Digicat (16. Juli 2015)

Servus

Sorry, aber auf dem Bild ist wirklich nicht viel von den kaputtwerdenden Seerosenblätter oder dem "schwarzen" Wasser zu erkennen.
Als Übersichtsbild ist es aber sehr gut .
Also bitte mach noch Bilder von den Seerosenblätter und dem Belag auf der Folie.

Im übrigen wird die Folie immer von Bakterien bewachsen, sofern man sie wachsen läßt .
Gehört mit zur gesunden Teichbiologie.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## west303 (20. Juli 2015)

Hi so ich habe mal ein par Bilder gemacht von den Seerosen.
Befallen sind alle im Teich auch viele Blüten
ich hatte 30 stk viele sind gar nicht aufgegangen .
Naja und mein Teich-Folien Bewuchs sieht mann auch .


----------



## wander-falke (20. Juli 2015)

Nabend,

also wenn ich bei mir rein schaue sehe ich auch eine recht blaugrüne in der Tiefe ab 40 cm schwarze Suppe.
Allerdings muss ich sage im Vergleich zu den Schwebalgen ist es relativ klar.
An den Rändern, an denen sich normalerweise Mulm absetzt ist eine tiefgrüne schicht Algen.

Stinkt nicht, Pflanzen blühen, Fische schwimmen und fressen, also kann es nicht so schlimm sein.

 

und die Blüten treiben.


----------



## west303 (21. Juli 2015)

Also 60 bis 70 cm kann man meist bei rein gucken in die tiefe . außer eben an dem tag nach dem wir die 38 grad hatten da war es auf ein mal nur noch 20 cm und tief schwarz, hat sich mittlerweile normalisiert .
Geblieben ist das Seerosen Problem . 
Und ein neues ist aufgetreten, das mein Wasser verdunstet und ich Wasser nach füllen muss ich nicht weiß wo ich her nehmen soll den mehr als Gartenschlauch habe ich nicht.


----------



## Christine (21. Juli 2015)

west303 schrieb:


> den mehr als Gartenschlauch habe ich nicht.


Den musst Du nur noch an die Wasserleitung anschließen und schon geht es los


----------



## smallfreak (21. Juli 2015)

west303 schrieb:


> Und ein neues ist aufgetreten, das mein Wasser verdunstet und ich Wasser nach füllen muss ich nicht weiß wo ich her nehmen soll den mehr als Gartenschlauch habe ich nicht.


Was ist verkehrt am Gartenschlauch? Das Problem haben bei der Hitze doch alle die keinen privat Bach durch den Teich leiten können. Je kleiner der Teich, desto eher merkt man den sinkenden Wasserspiegel. Es versunstet natürlich auch ein großer und tiefer Teich, nur hält der eben länger durch.

Ich habe am Wochenende auch 400l Wasser aus dem Schlauch nachgefüllt. In der Nacht ist dann ein unangekündigtes Gewitter durch gezogen und hat noch kräfig drauf geregnet. Da hätte ich mir einiges sparen können 

Also, solange der Grundwasserspiegel das trägt, die Wassergenossenschaft nicht Alarm schlägt und das Haushaltsbudget ausreicht spricht doch nichts gegen ein Nachfüllen mit Leitungswasser.

L.G., Robert

P.S.: Wenn Du am Tablet schreibst ist das oft echt schwer zu lesen.


----------



## west303 (21. Juli 2015)

Ich dachte Leitungswasser dürfte nicht in den Gartenteich wegen dem Chlor im Wasser ?


----------



## Christine (21. Juli 2015)

Meistens ist kein Chlor im Wasser. In der Regel wird das nur bei erhöhten Bakterienwerten zugesetzt. Erkundige Dich bei Deinem Wasserlieferanten nach den Wasserwerten. In der Regel findet man so etwas auf der Website.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (21. Juli 2015)

smallfreak schrieb:


> Ich habe am Wochenende auch 400l Wasser aus dem Schlauch nachgefüllt. In der Nacht ist dann ein unangekündigtes Gewitter durch gezogen und hat noch kräfig drauf geregnet. Da hätte ich mir einiges sparen können


Ich habe letzte Woche 2000 l allerbestes Trinkwasser an Bäume, Sträucher und Teich vergossen, weil die 1000l-Zisterne die normalerweise lässig ausreicht einfach leer gegossen war, und mich in Grund und Boden geschämt. Ich tröste mein schlechtes Gewissen jetzt damit, dass ich zur "Strafe" Verbrauchs- *und *Kanalgebühren für 2 Kubikmeter Wasser zahlen darf, die ich eigentlich versickern ließ. Außerdem war der Anblick der Betroffenen Pflanzen viel schlimmer.  Alle paar Jahre kommt das schon mal vor. Nach der Aktion hats bei uns auch geregnet und wenigstens ist die Zisterne jetzt wieder leidlich voll. Manchmal muss man halt ein Opfer bringen, damit man ein bisschen was bekommt 

Zu den Seerosen: meine hat auch ein Blatt, das sich gelb-braun-fleckig verfärbt. Ich vermute das liegt daran, dass sie beim Laub und Algen käschern zuviel Geplätscher und Spritzwasser abbekommen hat. Ich denke mal, Spritzwasser-Schäden an Seerosen sehen so aus. Das schwarze Blatt sieht aus, als wäre es durch Spritzwasser oder irgendwelche mechanischen Einflüsse (Insektenfraß, schwimmende Tiere, was auch immer) oder natürliche Alterung vielleicht vorgeschädigt der natürlichen Zersetzung durch Pilze und Bakterien anheimgefallen. Wenn das jetzt nicht rapide um sich greift, würde ich mir da keine großen Gedanken machen. Bisschen Schwund ist immer, ein Teich ist ja biologischen Abläufen unterworfen, da kann nicht immer alles wie geleckt aussehen.


----------



## troll20 (21. Juli 2015)

Irgendwie muss ich alle 2 bis 3 Tage einige Welke Blätter und abgeblühte Blüten endfernen. Versteh also die Aufregung nicht wirklich 

LG René


----------



## west303 (23. Juli 2015)

Kann es vielleicht von der Schildtröte kommen die tobt immer wie eine wilde durch den Teich und über die Blatter


----------



## pema (23. Juli 2015)

Kann es sein, dass du das bekannte 'Oase-Prospektfoto im Vergleich zur Realität - Problem' hast?
Wenn bei mir die Sonne nicht direkt in den Teich knallt, ist unten im Wasser auch alles schwarz. Meine Teichfolie ist zum Glück auch mit Algen bewachsen (so schön finde ich nämlich Plastikfolien nicht im Teich) und mit meiner Teichmummel kämpfe ich jetzt das 5. Jahr...immer wieder waren fast alle neuen Blätter kaputt - diese Jahr ist das erste, in dem ich gesunde Schwimmblätter auf meinem Teich sehe.

Außerdem hast du ja noch die Schildkröte im Teich und ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die nicht so besonders vorsichtig mit deinen Pflanzen umgeht.
Alles in allem: sieht doch gut aus - dein Teich.
petra


----------

